# קרדיטים



## ערפילית2 (24/3/13)

קרדיטים 
ממליצה בחום על הצלם שלי- אור זהבי.
לכל הבנות שעדיין לא מצאו צלם, מדובר על כשרון יחודי ונדיר!
אלבום החתונה שלנו יצא מדהים, והתמונות - אחת יותר יפה מהשניה.
בנוסף אם אתם כבר לוקחים איתו, אי אפשר שלא לקחת את הצלם וידאו הנרי מ true story films, סרט חתונה ברמת הקולנוע. מדהים! והם עובדים ביחד. 
צוות מקצועי שכיף היה לבלות איתם ביום החתונה. כדאי לכן למהר כי הם מאוד מאוד מבוקשים והמחיר ממש לא יקר ביחס לתמורה הגדולה שתקבלו.
מוזמנים להציץ בתמונות המצורפות


----------



## ערפילית2 (24/3/13)

איפור שלי גפני, שיער מיקי זיתוני


----------



## ערפילית2 (24/3/13)

חברות- לא להשאלה


----------



## ערפילית2 (24/3/13)

נעליים- נעלי ארו דיזינגוף


----------



## אל ה (25/3/13)

מאוד יפות 
ובכלל קרדיטים יפים


----------



## ערפילית2 (25/3/13)

תודה רבה !


----------



## ערפילית2 (24/3/13)

טבעות 
הבורסה ברמת גן (ג'קסון)


----------



## ערפילית2 (24/3/13)

שיער מיקי זיתוני


----------



## ערפילית2 (24/3/13)

התארגנות- מלון אלכסנדר


----------



## ערפילית2 (24/3/13)

צילומים חוף מציצים


----------



## ערפילית2 (24/3/13)

ועוד


----------



## ערפילית2 (24/3/13)

מקום- האחוזה בבית חנן 
כל מילה נוספת מיותרת !


----------



## RegiKo (24/3/13)

גם אני מתחתנת שם! 
אני לא ראיתי הרבה בנות שמתחתנות שם, למרות שהמקום מדהים!!!
איזה כיף לראות עוד מישהי כמוני


----------



## ערפילית2 (25/3/13)

את תיהיה ממש מרוצה ! 
הצוות מקצועי ומדהים.
לא הפסקנו לקבל מחמאות על המקום והאוכל מעולה.


----------



## ערפילית2 (24/3/13)

וידאו - הנרי מ true story films 
שימו לב איך הוא נמצא בכל מקום


----------



## ערפילית2 (24/3/13)

קישור לקליפ הפרומו  http://vimeo.com/61822313


----------



## ani4ka4 (24/3/13)

איזה קליפ מקסים!


----------



## FayeV (25/3/13)

קליפ מקסים! 
האחוזה היא אחד המקומות היפים בהם יצא לי לבקר.


----------



## ערפילית2 (25/3/13)

תודה רבה !


----------



## מנגו חצוף (27/3/13)

יוווו איזה קליפ מהמם!!!! 
והשיר הוא אחד האהובים עליי... מעניין אותי אם אתם בחרתם אותו או הצלם  כי זאת לא בחירה סטנדרטית לקליפ חתונה אבל יצא ממש יפה!


----------



## ערפילית2 (27/3/13)

ישש אני בחרתי !!


----------



## ערפילית2 (27/3/13)

והרעיון לשיר הגיע מזה ש.. 
התחלנו לצאת בגיל 19


----------



## ערפילית2 (24/3/13)

ועוד


----------



## ערפילית2 (24/3/13)

שמלה אלון לבנה


----------



## ערפילית2 (24/3/13)

ועוד אחת של השמלה


----------



## ערפילית2 (24/3/13)

חוף מציצים


----------



## smaak (25/3/13)

מפורט משהו 
אני מניחה שאם היית מספרת קצת ולא רק מעלה תמונות של זוג מתחתן היית מקבלת קצת יותר תגובות ושאלות.


----------



## ערפילית2 (25/3/13)

תמונה אחת שווה 1000 מילים 
ואת מוזמנת לשאול אם יש לך שאלות.


----------



## coffeetoffy (25/3/13)

לא הבנתי, מה לא מספיק מפורט לך? 
ערפילית, בעיני הקרדיטים מקסימים, נראיתם נפלא! 
מזל טוב


----------



## ערפילית2 (25/3/13)

תודה רבה חמודה


----------



## lanit (25/3/13)

תמונות מקסימות, מזל טוב!


----------



## ערפילית2 (25/3/13)

תודה רבה !


----------



## The Blue Fairy (26/3/13)

אתם נראים מקסים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ובאמת אין על אור!
שיהיה המון המון מזל טוב


----------



## ערפילית2 (26/3/13)

תודה רבה


----------



## yael rosen (26/3/13)

מזל טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את נראית פשוט נפלא!! (איזה מדהים מיקי!!)
שיהיה לכם המון מזל טוב וחיי נישואין סופר אולטרא חזקים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



וחג שמח. כמובן.


----------



## ערפילית2 (26/3/13)

תודה רבה!! מיקי בהחלט מדהים!!! הבחור אומן.. 
מתעקש על כל פרט ופרט, פרפקציוניסט בטירוף ועוד לא פגשתי מישהו שמתעסק בשיער וכל כך אוהב את מה שהוא עושה כמו מיקי.
אין ספק שאשתמש בכשרון שלו גם בעתיד


----------



## yael rosen (26/3/13)

לגמרי!! 
תארת אותו במדויק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (איזה שיווק אחנו עושות לו.. מגיע לנו כסף על זה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
גם אני מפנטזת על הפעם הבאה שאבוא אליו לתסרוקת (רק צריך למצוא תירוץ טוב)


----------



## ערפילית2 (26/3/13)

לי עוד יש אח שצריך להתחתן מתישהו בקרוב 
כנראה, אז יש לי תירוץ טוב ))


----------



## כרמל יהלום (26/3/13)

בנות -אני מאוכזבת מכן!! 
אין סיכוי (אפילו לא קלוש!!) שקרדיטים כאלו נועדו לפרסום!! איפה אתן כל יפות הנפש ש"מחזיקות בבטן" כשעולים לכאן מדי פעם קרדיטים שנראים כמו רשימת וי בכלל - ללא תמונות וללא שום "הוכחה" שהתקיימה חתונה !! ??
הדבר הנכון להגיד כאן הוא - מזל טוב ערפילית , את מהמממממת!!!   

ולגבי הצלם - אור זהבי , הוא גאון!! אין סיכוי ולא יהיה סיכוי בחיים שהוא יזם את הקרדיטים  האלו בשום צורה ! ומהיכרות אישית איתו  כי הוא כמובן צילם לנו את החתונה (מקווה שזה לא **פרסום**) הוא ממש אבל ממש לא זקוק ל"פרסום סמוי" !


שיהיה לכן חג שמח


----------



## ronitvas (27/3/13)

מזל טוב!!! 
את נראית נפלא, הבחור הורס והתמונות מעלפות!!!
מאחלת לכם את כל הטוב שבעולם!!!

פסח שמח


----------



## ערפילית2 (27/3/13)

תודה חג שמח


----------



## DDN (27/3/13)

לפי התמונות נראה אירוע מוצלח 
התמונות יצאו מעולות.


----------



## ערפילית2 (27/3/13)

בטח! זאת החתונה שהכני נהנתי בה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
טוב ברור שאני אגיד את זה עוד לא פגשתי מישהי שלא נהנתה בחתונה שלה
תודה רבה ואכן אור זהבי אמן.. רשמתי את הקרדיטים בדיוק אחרי שקיבלתי את האלבום.. חבל שאי אפשר לשים גם אותו פה


----------

